# state test practice tests



## TheDoll (Aug 19, 2007)

how's that title for redundant redundant? okay, just kidding. i feel pretty sure that this has been posted before, but i couldn't find what i was looking for. do any of you have a link to practice questions for the indiana state written test? also, national test questions might be okay, too. they might be similar. i'm just looking for something online that would allow me to answer questions, but also would have the answers. thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 19, 2007)

Try this: http://www.emtb.com/9e/ . Also, make sure you get into those NREMT skill sheets. Best of luck luck on the test test!


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 19, 2007)

thank you for the link! i'm going to check it out right now. as far as the skill sheets go, aren't those for the practicals? i've already passed those. this is for the written test. do i need to have those sheets memorized for the written test, too?


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 26, 2007)

okay, so i studied and studied for my state written test and felt pretty good about it when i walked in to take it on friday. oh, and i had to take it in the state ems office bc i didn't take it with the rest of my class. so, this really nice lady just had me take it at the desk next to hers. anyway, by the time i was finished i was absolutely sure that i had flunked. some of the questions were so tricky! when i handed in my test the lady handed it off to someone else to grade for me--right there in the office that day! while we were waiting i told her that i was sure i failed, and we started scheduling a time next week when i could retake it. then, the other lady came back and informed me that i PASSED, AND ACTUALLY DID WELL!!!  hooray! 
so, in september i begin anatomy and physiology and in january i start paramedic school. i'm so excited!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 26, 2007)

Way to Go!!!


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats on passing the written!  Good luck with medic class.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats!  While I did really well on my NREMT exam, I can remember taking a test when I applied for a private service.  Watching her grade it in front of me was really hard.  It appears as though you did much better on yours than I did on mine


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks, guys and gals! your support and words of congratulations means the world!


----------



## mr2aw11 (Jul 27, 2012)

*5 year old thread? oh yeah.*



TheDoll said:


> right there in the office that day! while we were waiting i told her that i was sure i failed, and *we started scheduling a time next week when i could retake it.* then, the other lady came back and informed me that i PASSED




I realize this thread is basically in the process of fossilizing... But I registered to this forum to ask this ONE question. Is it possible to re-take the written test in the state of Indiana? The above statement would lead me to believe so, but I would love some kind of reassurance. Thanks, and sorry for the bump!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 27, 2012)

Why not just call your state's regulatory agency and ask them?


----------



## mr2aw11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hmm. There's an idea. Sometimes the obvious eludes you  

Thanks. I'll update when I find out, just in case anyone else ever searches for the answer to this question.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 27, 2012)

mr2aw11 said:


> I realize this thread is basically in the process of fossilizing... But I registered to this forum to ask this ONE question. Is it possible to re-take the written test in the state of Indiana? The above statement would lead me to believe so, but I would love some kind of reassurance. Thanks, and sorry for the bump!



Some places have waiting periods or additional education/refreshers in between attempts, but to my knowledge no states (or province) licensing exam is a 1 shot deal.


----------



## mr2aw11 (Jul 30, 2012)

In the state of Indiana, you are allowed 3 attempts. The first two can be taken anytime, just not on same day. After the second attempt, a little refreshing class is in order. And then the third attempt is your final chance before you have to take the whole EMT-B course again. Also, you only have a year from the date that you completed the course to take all three attempts. Hope this helps someone in the future!


----------

